# Hot smoked bacon



## Steampunked (Jun 11, 2015)

Hey folks.

I am experimenting with making bacon right now - my first lot is without Prague Cure as it proved just about impossible to find (I'll be ordering it online). It's been done with salt and maple syrup, and will be going into a hot smoke the day after tomorrow as I'm lucky enough to have a smoker.

What are people's favourite styles and hot smoking methods? A lot of people locally make a very European style but it's hung rather than smoked and they do lose about 5-10%.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I believe Morton's Tender Quick is the same a Prague powder. You should be able to get it at larger groers.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

We cold smoke ours.


----------



## ellenspn (Oct 19, 2013)

Morton tender quick is not the same a Prague powder. But Tender quick contains Prague powder and other ingredients. Follow the recipe on the bag. Prague powder #1 is what I'm currently using on my lamb bacon to the tune of 1/4 teaspoon per pound of meat.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I only hot smoke bacon if I am eating it soon. Doesn't keep well if frozen for any time, just like freezing cooked bacon....James


----------



## Appalachia (Jul 11, 2012)

Hot smoking is ok if that's all you can do. Keep the fire as cool as possible and monitor the temp of the meat. One it gets to 150 or so it will start to render out fat, so I'd take it off at 135 at the very most. 

Under smoked is far better than over smoked so don't go crazy on the smoke. You want the thin blue smoke not the heavy/thick white smoke. 

Let the belly air dry over night in the fridge (cooling rack works great). Let it sit overnight again in the fridge before wrapping/freezing.


----------



## njenner (Jul 15, 2013)

I tried a salt cure without pink salt; didn't like the taste or the texture. Now I stay with pink salt and a maple syrup cure; then lightly smoke with fruit wood


----------

